# dp / dr intensified with glasses



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Can Anyone relate?
It's weird. Most of the time I feel okay. But When I wear my glasses I feel a 
"sharp" pressure on my forehead and nose bridge. It causes me to feel derealization.

Anyone had it and dealth with this shit?


----------



## weirdfishes (May 7, 2014)

Yep. This happens to me too. I think it's because lots of times, we're basing our perception of reality too much on our sight. When we look through the glasses, we know that we're looking through glass and we know that there is a barrier between us and what we see. That makes us feel like we're more distant from reality, and more distant from what we're seeing. I get the headaches too. I actually just switched to my contacts because it was starting to hurt a lot. Remember, though, the glasses thing just shows the causes for our derealization may be simpler and more understandable than we think.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

I had to quit wearing glasses cuz they were making me anxious for some reason.


----------



## jharden (Apr 21, 2014)

I couldn't wear sunglasses for a while. I think any change in perception became anxiety-inducing when I was experiencing strong derealization. I wore them yesterday without any issues though, so it does get better.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks all! jharden Thanks for this info, knowing that it gets better is really
what I want.

Weirdfishes - 
After you switched to your contacts, did this issue resolve?

It Might tell us something about the nature of this symptom.

If it was enough to resolve the issue then what was bothering us with the glass was the TOUCH,
if it didn't then it's the information overload accompanying wearing glasses causing us to feel §tresses and đetached


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Dr B,
actually I've been using glasses since age 16, I'm 23 now.
The troubles wearing them started with my dp dr.

I believe it has to do with the touch on my face, as I got the same irritation when
I put on my sun glasses. But I decided not to be a pussy And avoid wearing glasses
just because of a symptom - this kind of behavior will only lead to condition maintenance.
And it already begun getting better.


----------



## ShadedTree (Apr 8, 2014)

This is actually a really huge problem with me.

Wearing glasses worsens the feeling of 'watching

television.' Which sucks, because I'm half blind.

It's so bad though, I'm making an appt to get contacts.


----------

